# tutta una bevuta



## zipp404

Come parafrasereste '*tutta una bevuta*' nel seguente contesto. La scena si svolge nei dintorni di Milano.

*A:* Non è neppure un paese, è un gruppo di quattro cascinali, dicono Ca'Tarino.
*B:* Da che parte resta?
*A:* È a Corsico, cioè si va a Corsico, da porta Ticinese, si fa tutta Ripa di Porta Ticinese, lo sa che me la faccio questa sera, *tutta una bevuta*, e dopo si fa via Lodovico il Moro, lì c'è l'acqua puzzolente del Naviglio Grande, poi si piglia la va Garibaldi e giù giù si arriva a Ca'Tarino.

Ci provo io. Faccio a idea. Voto per: 

[*i*] lo sa che me la faccio questa sera, _*tutta di fila*,_e dopo si fa [...]
[*ii*] lo sa che me la faccio questa sera, _*a un tratto*,_e dopo si fa [...]

_Grazie!_


----------



## Necsus

zipp404 said:


> [*I*] lo sa che me la faccio questa sera, _*tutta di_filato*,_e dopo si fa [...]  (o forse, in base al significato, anche _tutta d'un fiato_)
> [*II*] lo sa che me la faccio questa sera, _*a un tratto*,_e dopo si fa [...]


----------



## zipp404

_Molte grazie!_


----------



## vivanacho

Ciao, zipp404 e Necsus, buona giornata.
Scusa, Necsus, hai corretto "di fila" perché è sbagliato, o per una questione di stile? Pensavo che fossero equivalenti, anche se io, non so perché, uso normalmente "di filato".
Grazie mille.


----------



## Blackman

Tutta di fila non piace neppure a me. Io direi anche tutta d'un fiato/ sorso.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io direi "tutta una tirata". Cioè, fare "tutta una tirata" in macchina significa fare qualcosa senza fermarsi mai, per non perdere tempo.


*(Garzanti) Tirata 2* lavoro o altra azione compiuta senza interruzione,  continuativamente: _andare da Milano a Parigi facendo tutta una tirata_;  _fare una bella tirata di studio_ 


"Tutto di fila" significa "tutto di seguito" e si usa per es. per scrivere un testo o ascoltare qualcosa senza interruzioni, ma per un viaggio in macchina non l'ho mai sentito.

Fare qualcosa "di filato", invece, dovrebbe essere sinonimo di "subito", "di corsa". Anche "d'un fiato" significa "in un attimo".


"Bevuta" non so se è regionale o semplicemente una traduzione da altre lingue conosciute dall'autore. È Scebarnenco, vero?


----------



## zipp404

Ciao, Ursu-lab. 

Sì, è Scerbanenco, ma chi lo dice è una ragazza che parla nel dialetto dei dintorni di Milan. La ragazza e un'alcolista, è forse Scerbanenco *le/la** fece dire '*tutta una bevuta*' per alludere a quel suo vizio. Nello spazio di un'ora mentre si fa fare un'imenoplastica si fuma due pachetti di sigarette e si beve una bottiglia di whisky. 

Più interessante però è lo stile letterario. Dal punto di vista tematico, è uno stile analogo a quello americano che negli Stati Uniti chiamiamo 'dirty realism' [realismo sporco, lurido]. Tutto punta sulla realtà quotidiana della feccia della società, dei malviventi ma anche su quella di altri 'tipi'. Da Scerbanenco le frasi sono lunghissime e si intrecciano quasi senza dei limiti fra quelle descrittive del narratore e quelle che riportano direttamente i pensieri dei personaggi. 


*le/la** --> qui non so se si devo usare l'accusativo il dativo per riferrirmi alla ragazza.


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> Fare qualcosa "di filato", invece, dovrebbe essere sinonimo di "subito", "di corsa". Anche "d'un fiato" significa "in un attimo".


In realtà è _difilato_ (p.pass. di difilare, con funzione avverbiale) e nel caso in questione il significato a cui mi riferivo è (Treccani):
di seguito, senza interruzione: _parlò per due ore difilato_. 

@zipp: '*le* ha fatto dire'...


----------



## zipp404

*Le* ha fatto dire. Grazie!


----------



## laurentius87

_tutto di fila_ comunque, almeno a livello parlato, mi pare più che accettabile.

anche _tutta di una botta_ (che però è un po' giovanile/colloquiale) ha un po' lo stesso significato.


----------



## vivanacho

> *Ursu-lab*: "Tutto di fila" significa "tutto di seguito" e si usa per es. per scrivere un testo o ascoltare qualcosa senza interruzioni, ma per un viaggio in macchina non l'ho mai sentito.


 


> *Necsus*: In realtà è _difilato_ (p.pass. di difilare, con funzione avverbiale) e nel caso in questione il significato a cui mi riferivo è (Treccani):
> di seguito, senza interruzione: _parlò per due ore difilato_.


Grazie pure da parte mia, Ursu-lab e Necsus, per i vostri chiarimenti; siete veramente di grande aiuto.
(E scusa, zipp404, se mi sono _intrufolata_ in questo tuo thread per risolvere un mio dubbio; forse avrei dovuto aprirne un altro).
Ciao a tutti, buona domenica!


----------



## Blackman

Non sono d'accordo. Tutte queste espressioni, in particolare d'un fiato, significano " in una volta, senza pause ". Per estensione danno anche l'idea di velocità, di subitaneita'.


----------



## pizzi

Necsus said:


> In realtà è _difilato_ (p.pass. di difilare, con funzione avverbiale) e nel caso in questione il significato a cui mi riferivo è (Treccani):
> di seguito, senza interruzione: _parlò per due ore difilato._



Ho due domande: 1) si può comunque usare _di filato_ separato?
http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/difilato 2) mi suggerite un uso di difilato come aggettivo ? Basta un esempio, io non ci riesco . 

Grazie da piz


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Piz 
1) Penso di sì ma cambia il verbo e quindi il significato (da _difilare _a _filare_).
2) "Corri difilato in casa."


----------



## pizzi

dragonseven said:


> 1) Penso di sì ma cambia il verbo e quindi il significato (da _difilare _a _filare_).
> 2) "Corri difilato in casa."



Ciao drag ,

1) si dice _Fila a casa!_ e quindi filare va inteso in quel senso lì, rispetto alle attività di una Parca ; allora si può continuare a scrivere separato, no?
2) questo non mi convince, continuo a intenderlo come avverbio


----------



## dragonseven

pizzi said:


> Ciao drag ,
> 
> 1) si dice _Fila a casa!_ e quindi filare va inteso in quel senso lì, rispetto alle attività di una Parca ; allora si può continuare a scrivere separato, no? Fila!, Filate! (da _filare_) va inteso come 'vai, andatevene'. Filare ha molte più accezioni.
> 2) questo non mi convince, continuo a intenderlo come avverbio


 2) '*difilato* [p.pass.. di _difilare_ il quale deriva da _fila_; 1481] *A* *agg.* Dritto, rapido: _se ne andò d. a casa_; _venivano difilati per la via più breve_. || *difilatamente*, *avv.* (_raro_) in modo difilato. _*B*_ in funzione di *avv.* Direttamente e rapidamente, celermente: _entrò d. nelle stalle _(PASCOLI) | Di seguito: _ha parlato per due ore d._'*

 * Fonte: lo Zingarelli 2006, Zanichelli.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie drag !

Comunque, dovendo fare l'analisi delle due frasi in esempio, sfido chiunque a distinguere tra aggettivo e avverbio... mi pare siano perfettamente intercambiabili 



dragonseven said:


> 2) '*difilato* *A* *agg.* Dritto, rapido: _se ne andò d. a casa_. _*B*_ in funzione di *avv.* Direttamente e rapidamente, celermente: _entrò d. nelle stalle._


----------



## dragonseven

Pizzi said:
			
		

> 2) questo non mi convince, continuo a intenderlo come avverbio


Infatti! Non ho affermato che tu fossi in errore (in quanto riportato sopra), ma è giusto dire che la funzione avverbiale ha il suo significato derivante direttamente dall'aggettivo il quale deve rimanere comunque la prima scelta in analisi grammaticale (laddove accettabile).


----------

